# Manistee report



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Probably hopefully casting the lake or pier at those hours. Friends down low said it was slow this morning. Last night they caught one casting sticks before dark. I am leaving in a few and will try and update report. I would think nothing would have changed since Monday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr Burgundy said:


> 12 am to 3 am?


What's so confusing about that time frame? The crank bite can be crazy when it's dark...wobble-wobble-SMASH!


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Glow in the dark wobble glows at night on the gravel have made for a sore arm many times


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

NaShu21 said:


> Wake up real early instead


I can't even fall asleep without tying one on if I know I'm fishing in the am. 

Sent from my S5


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Fished the Manistee last weekend. They were hitting on olive colored flies with a red head. Hope this helps


----------

